# Game 57: Heat @ Mavs (2/20/10 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, February 20th, 2010 | 8:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url] 



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Carlos Arroyo
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Im not expecting much from this game. The Mavs are loaded and we're beat up and at the end of a road trip.

It'll be really really tough to extend this winning streak.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We'd have to have *resilience *out the wazoo to win this one.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We've just gone through double overtime against the Grizzlies, and now we're playing the back end of a back-to-back, against a team that just beat Orlando by 10. We're in the middle of a very nice win-streak however, so anything can happen...hopefully.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> We'd have to have *resilience *out the wazoo to win this one.


We have to keep up our positive disposition.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> We'd have to have *resilience *out the wazoo to win this one.





Smithian said:


> We have to keep up our positive disposition.


We will have to maintain a purity of mind and play with great spirit.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Tonight, is about honesty.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We have to make a commitment. To each other and to ourselves and uphold it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody got a link.

I'm blocked by a NBA tv blackout.

(edit nm, found one)


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heated said:


> Anybody got a link.
> 
> I'm blocked by a NBA tv blackout.


Check PM


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Check PM


Fancy throwing that link my way too?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn, we're hanging with them.

Beasley carrying the team with 7 points. That steal, fastbreak, and bounce pass to Chalmers was sweet.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Anybody got a link.
> 
> I'm blocked by a NBA tv blackout.
> 
> (edit nm, found one)


It ****ing sickens me that I paid for league pass and I can't watch the Heat because they're on NBATV. That **** makes no sense.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> It ****ing sickens me that I paid for league pass and I can't watch the Heat because they're on NBATV. That **** makes no sense.


Lol, I pay for broadband league pass too. It really is pathetic. And on top of that I often get lag from their streams.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Win or lose these guys are executing this 2-3 zone to perfection.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This team is riding a great wave of momentum.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

27-21 Miami after one. Love the 2-3 zone. Love the ball movement on offense. Excellent, beautiful basketball.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm glad Dorell started in front of Cook, we need to get that guy some confidence because he's been great for us so far this year.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our zone is nasty. Mad props to Spo for spending 6 weeks in preparation for that one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This sucks, my steam went out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mine too


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dirk sat with us up 6. Hopefully the 2nd unit can take this opportunity to grow the lead. They've been great at that during this 5 game win streak.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The match-ups are so uneven. Dallas has such a huge edge, yet we are leading, surprising to say the least


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn Chalmers has been shooting very well


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> The match-ups are so uneven. Dallas has such a huge edge, yet we are leading, surprising to say the least


They do start two newcomers so I can't see them being a very strong team against a zone as effective as ours. In the individual matchups I don't think they have an answer for JO's lowpost game or Beasley's driving. On the other hand we can easily guard Dirk with Haslem.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, it's the 6:00 mark. Spoelstra has gone 7 minutes with Beasley on the bench and the lead has only shrunk 2 points. Hopefully he brings him back after this timeout.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Adam said:


> Okay, it's the 6:00 mark. Spoelstra has gone 7 minutes with Beasley on the bench and the lead has only shrunk 2 points. Hopefully he brings him back after this timeout.


He brought him back! Awesome.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm watching boxscores because my link didn't load, but Mario is stepping it up a bit by the looks of things.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Beasley should do this more often


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley with the sweet drive and slam. Going right even.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

You guys need to check the PMs I just sent you!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> You guys need to check the PMs I just sent you!


Thanks bro! Commercial now, but hopefully this is it!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dallas just tried to 1-2-2 zone us. JO killed it. Zones shouldn't work against us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, I know that it's too quick to make this statement after watching them not even two quarters, but Dallas is nowhere near the Lakers' level. People picking them as an potential upset are wrong.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That ****ty foul call on Beasley looked like it was by Derek Stafford. I need to check if that loser is calling this game...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:cheers: for the links guys. 

I wish we still had Caron.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Beasley is a good passer!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley with his 4th assist. Cook with those springy hops gets the slamma!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

5 assists now - might already be a career high?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, another bull**** foul call. What a joke.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's Leon Wood making these calls. He has given us some trouble in the past. Especially this year.

I'd put him as a 7 on a scale from 1-10. 1 being Bennett Salvatore and 10 being Derek Stafford.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

that's ridiculous!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh. What a surprise.

edit: no basket f u kidd


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Late


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Unbelievable. Jason Kidd hits a halfcourt shot. I'm so ****ing close to researching when this curse began. I'm at the point where I have to know it's origins and when it started.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

it's not good, dodged a bullet there


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

My suspicion is this curse is Eddie Jones related. From the '06-'07 season when we brought him back from Memphis we were inviting bad karma and jinxes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

In other news, T-Mac has 24 and counting in his NY debut


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Obviously back-to-backs and extended work will tire JO out but when he is fresh on nights like tonight he is a great player to have.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haywood is still the same howling ******* he was in Washington.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wright has got to learn how to throw the lob. He misses that pass too often. 

Q with the three puts the lead back to 7.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They are really struggling to get a good shot off right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What was Dorell doing? He first dribbles it off his feet then he drives into a double team and jump passes it to nobody for a Dallas fastbreak. Awful.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Mavs have Haywood just camped under the basket. How the hell are they not calling a D3 every time.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugly quarter for Beas


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haywood just caught a pass under the basket, faked 3 times and didn't get a three second call. This is a joke.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I have not seen a single good shot this quarter. Mavs defense is brutalizing us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I have not seen a single good shot this quarter. Mavs defense is brutalizing us.


They're being aggressive, commendable, but they're cheating. They had an extra defender in the paint on all of our postup plays and they only got called for a D3 one time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, I know I'm *****ing about officiating alot but this game has been terrible. The baseline official just ignored the foul and the halfcourt official had to make a late call on that Cook drive. Of course the fans boo but blame the ******* official.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Huge shots by JO. Still in this somehow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

James Jones is getting a lot of minutes in a very close game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Cook got hammered and still makes the shot against Terry. Heat down 1.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice D by JO on Haywood


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

When James Jones gets waived this summer he will go down as the worst free agent signing in Heat history.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem what a putback!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem with the HUGE offensive rebound dunk. Heat up 1!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

James Jones finally makes a 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ out of nowhere hitting a huge three


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Way to bite on a Jason Kidd pumpfake from 3


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JO comes out of the game after Arroyo fouls Kidd on a three. We need JO in this game...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh, get Dorell in this game


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow Chalmers another great drive. He's been very impressive lately.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers with a strong drive and muscles the layup over kid.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is having a lot of trouble getting free from Marion. It doesn't help that most of our guards can't make a tough pass into him either.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Ugh, get Dorell in this game


His turnover earlier was pretty egregious. I could understand if the coaches sent him to the corner to think about that play.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That should be game. Just not enough firepower to compete.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Daequan, you have to be able to make that pass when Beasley is getting fronted.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Going to fall a few possessions short. Horrible officiating, but everyone knows that the homecourt advantage in the NBA comes from the intimidation of the referees. The sad irony was them calling three seconds on Beasley there at the end. It's the equivalent of a pimp slapping a ho around and taking her earnings.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We've made three more field goals than them including three more three's. Sadly the free throw discrepancy was too much to overcome.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley being invisible in the second half didn't help either.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The good news is 11 of our next 13 at "home" Hopefully our fans will actually make it feel like home.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully we can develop some sort of rhythm at home, because we need to get up a few play-off spots.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The fact that this team is 15-16 on the road is incredible


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Heated said:


> The good news is 11 of our next 13 at "home" *Hopefully our fans will actually make it feel like home*.


don't count on it, but i'll be there.


----------

